# Work Needed



## chirofisher (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive recently moved back into town after earning my doctorate of chiropractic medicine. I am currently interning part-time at a local clinic but with student loans and moving costs, I am in search of a part-time job. 

I am dependable and a hard worker with the ability to learn almost anything in quick manner. I have experience in a variety of arenas but the majority is in bartending and office work. 

If you personally or know of anyone/establishment that may need an extra employee please let me know. You can reach me on here or call me at (850) 375-7860.

PS: If this was posted in the wrong section, I am sorry. I was a member of the old forum and just getting acquainted to the new site.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

bartending should be your best bet...i would apply at most eateries and sports bars...

sorry, that's all i have to add but, i'll keep my ears open...

welcome back and good luck...


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*job*

The Cutting Board on Woodbine Road in Pace is looking for a bartender . They are starting to sell hard liquor .


----------

